# recommend me a backpack



## Chewy734 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if you could recommend me a backpack. I current have a Lowepro Flipside 300, and although it's quite handy around town, it not big enough for long distance travels.

I'm looking for something that'll carry:
5D Mark II with grip
50mm f/1.4
24-105mm f/4L
70-200mm f/4L 
100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L

Additionally, I need to be able to carry a 15" Macbook Pro, associated chargers, and a couple CF memory cards.

The two I came up with are:
Think Tank Street Walker Hard Drive
Kata PL-BG-203 Pro-Light Bug

But, I can't decide which to get. Plus, are there any other good ones you recommend? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## samueljay (Dec 6, 2011)

I've always been a massive fan of Crumpler's bags. They're made here in Melbourne Australia (but you can buy them from B&H) and they're quality really is amazing, you have to see / feel / touch them to believe! And that's why they're a bit more expensive than an average backpack. Check out these, any of them should be big enough to hold everything you need!

http://www.crumpler.com/AU/Camera-Bags/Camera-Backpacks/Customary-Barge-Deluxe.html?LanguageCode=EN&SKU=CBE001-T01170

http://www.crumpler.com/AU/Camera-Bags/Camera-Backpacks/Karachi-Outpost-M.html?LanguageCode=EN&SKU=KOT001-X00150

http://www.crumpler.com/AU/Camera-Bags/Camera-Backpacks/C-List-Celebrity-M.html?LanguageCode=EN&SKU=CLC001-B00150


----------



## alfman05302001 (Dec 6, 2011)

No experience but just found them and they look nice!
http://www.clikelite.com/
http://www.clikelitestore.com/


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 6, 2011)

Lowepro 350AW is what I use, space for all those lenses and a laptop too.
I was trying to convince my friend to buy one the other day, so i just dropped it off my back onto the concrete footpath (containing my 7D, 70-300L, 15-85, 85/1.8, samyang 35/1.4 and a bucket of filters) as we were walking along. Everything's fine still...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 6, 2011)

Chewy734 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering if you could recommend me a backpack. I current have a Lowepro Flipside 300, and although it's quite handy around town, it not big enough for long distance travels.
> 
> ...



The Gura Gear Kiboko 22L

http://www.guragear.com/kiboko-22l/


----------



## RC (Dec 6, 2011)

Check out Tenba's backpacks. Lots of models and sizes. Good website with lots of images and videos.
http://www.tenba.com/Categories/Backpacks.aspx

I have the Shootout: Daypack
http://www.tenba.com/products/Shootout--Daypack.aspx

It's not a "perfect" backpack but it's close--not sure if a "perfect" backpack exists.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 6, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> Chewy734 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



are these really that good? I think you should do a detailed personal review, I nearly pulled the trigger on one when they had that deal going but I think my wife will kill me for spending that much on a bag


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the ThinkTank Streetwalker Harddrive.

I use it store my 15.4" notebook, though in doing so I have to lift up the hinge at the top to make room for the notebook. This results in limited height in the camera equipment compartment in particular with the dslr body. I currently have the 5d2 without a grip so it fits fine, but a pro dslr body or with grip I can imagine it might bulge out at the top or hard to fit/zipper in. It's something you may have to personally try out with the bag and your notebook.

Besides that issue, it should easily fit all your other gear and room for more such as an external hard drive, adapter/converters, etc. It is pretty deep in the camera department (except at the top) and you can fit your 24-105 with lens hood on probably standing up to make for more room. 

I love the bag though, it's been very comfortable with the padded features on shoulder and back. I've used it for hikes and overseas travel with no issue for carry-on international flights in storing it the overhead bins or underneath the seat. I do miss the Lowepro feature of opening the bag from the inside though as I am paranoid walking around in crowds with people easily able to open it from the outside.


----------



## niccyboy (Dec 6, 2011)

I bought this yesterday http://products.lowepro.com/product/Pro-Trekker-400-AW,2166,16.htm

I fit in it

2x Gripped 5dmk2
1x 70-200 f2.8IS
1x 24-70
1x 24-105
1x 50.12
1x 8-15 Fisheye
1x 100mm L Macro
1x 15inch Macbook pro (in a removable case it provides)

+all my wireless triggers and batteries.

Tripod and monopod mount is good too.. and has area for a water bladder... although i'm not game to use it.

The backpack is VERY comfy... it sits like a hiking backpack.

I alternate between this, my Pelican and Storm cases and Lowepro Stealth Reporter 650

http://products.lowepro.com/product/Stealth-Reporter-D650-AW,2049,20.htm


----------



## stefsan (Dec 6, 2011)

The best and certainly most versatile photo backpacks I ever came across are those from the f-stop mountain series (http://fstopgear.com/). They are very well made but a bit pricy (although worth every penny IMHO). You can read detailed reviews on Dan Carr's blog: http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2011/06/01/f-stop-bag-review-index/ If you want to have a more urban style pack check out their Millar series.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 6, 2011)

i love my think tank one...


----------



## willrobb (Dec 6, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> Lowepro 350AW is what I use, space for all those lenses and a laptop too.
> I was trying to convince my friend to buy one the other day, so i just dropped it off my back onto the concrete footpath (containing my 7D, 70-300L, 15-85, 85/1.8, samyang 35/1.4 and a bucket of filters) as we were walking along. Everything's fine still...



Lowepro keeps your gear safe. I can fill my Lowepro AW 450 with:
*Two 5DmkII bodies
*24-70mm f2.8L (on a body)
*17-40mm f2.8L
*50mm 1.2L (on a body)
*70-200mm f2.8L
*100mm macro f2.8L
*2x 580EXII speedlites
*ST-E2 transmitter
*Filter cases and memory card holders in the inner pockets
*The two small bags included with the bag filled with spare batteries, release cable, crd reader and MacBook charger. 
*MacBook

Weighs way over carry on allowance, but it's never been an issue on a plane....touch wood.


----------



## Gothmoth (Dec 6, 2011)

i use kata backpacks myself.

compared to lowepro they are more comfortable.
at least for me... and i tried all backpacks available on the european market (ok nearly all  ).


----------



## AKCalixto (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a Lowepro pro runner 300 aw and I am very happy with it


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Dec 11, 2011)

i have a lowpro fastpack 250 that i bought almost 2 years ago, it's good. I realised you cant really carry a 2nd body (well you can but without protection and if you dont have a 70-200 or another long lens which I do). i wanted the fastpack 350 but the amatuer camera store didnt have it.


----------



## KarlGrey (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm looking for pack where I can carry my equipment ( 7D, 17-55mm, 24-105mm, bunch of cf cards, tripod and all the accessories) and I've thinking how safe is the backpack really is, like I mean you can be easily robbed because you can't see behind your back.
I own already Tamrac 5602, but I can't fit tripod in it so have to look for backpack.
Also I'm getting 27-200mm lens so it would be nice if that fit in too


----------



## unfocused (Dec 22, 2011)

Man, so many bags...so many opinions...so much confusion.

I see a couple of problems. 

First, most of us don't really have a good frame of reference. With hundreds of backpacks on the market, who really has the time to test them all out and make an objective recommendation. The popular camera magazines never truly review backpacks, they just compile lists and highlight features (better not to offend advertisers that way). 

Second, once you buy one, there's a natural tendency to convince yourself you made the right choice. 

I wonder if it wouldn't be more productive for people to post what they DON'T like about their backpacks. I'll start:

I own the Kata 3N1 20 and 3n1 30. They are nice bags, but not perfect. The sling bag concept sounds good, but has some drawbacks. In practice, it's not always easy or quick to slide the bag off your back and around to the front. And since one of the laws of photography is that whatever lens you have on the camera will not be the lens you need when you stumble upon a photo opportunity, you lose time and opportunities trying to get the right lens and switch them out. The "20" is a bit tight for a gripped DSLR and doesn't really provide much room for carrying anything other than the camera and lenses. The "30" has room, but the trade-off is added bulk. If you slide it to the front, you feel like a woman in her ninth month of pregnancy with triplets.

I've really decided that what I need is a Tardis backpack (bigger on the inside than on the outside).

Okay, what do you NOT like about your backpack?


----------



## bigblue1ca (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a Lowepro 302 AW Slingshot, which is a decent pack for short outings around town. However, my favourite pack is my F-stop Tilopa Backcountry backback. 

http://fstopgear.com/en/product/mountain/tilopa-bc 
http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2010/11/02/introducing-the-new-f-stop-tilopa-bc-photo-backpack/

F-stop offers a great system to carry your gear; you can buy different ICUs (Internal Camera Units) to meet your needs and the amount of gear you either have or want to carry on any given day. The construction of their packs is top notch and my Tilopa is very comfortable to wear, it's great for hiking and skiing, and it meets airline carry-on size requirements. Oh and a big plus is the Tilopa holds my 17" laptop, which most packs don't, I went with the Tilopa over the F-stop Loka pack for this specific reason.

The only negative with F-stop packs is they aren't cheap and due to their popularity they are frequently back ordered. I had to wait 6 weeks to get mine, but the wait was well worth it.


----------



## smirkypants (Dec 23, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a backback that'll fit a 1D4 + 300mm 2.8 attached?


----------



## sawsedge (Dec 23, 2011)

smirkypants said:


> Can anyone recommend a backback that'll fit a 1D4 + 300mm 2.8 attached?



Yes, the LowePro Phototrekker classic can do that, plus room for a few extras. I'm not sure it is made anymore, but you might look at the LowePro, Tamrac, and ThinkTank websites.


----------



## s-photographer (Dec 23, 2011)

I personally love KATA bags. I like Lowepro too. I get deals on both with where I work but I ended up choosing Kata for the most part. I'm still using the R-104 bag with the T-214 Torso and waste pack to make a whole carrying system. They've lasted through a TON so I haven't had to upgrade to any new bags yet. Sidenote, hard case wise, you can never ever go wrong with Pelican. LOVE their stuff. Just my two cents, and what I use personally.


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 24, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Okay, what do you NOT like about your backpack?



OK, the main problem I have with my Lowepro 350AW is the form-factor.
You have to set it down on the ground or table and open up the front flap like a suitcase to get at all the goodies (lenses) inside. I'm getting quicker, if I know exactly where in my bag a lens is, I can just unzip half a side and fumble and pull, which I can do while it's on my shoulder.
Same with getting the camera in and out, I can do that just with the bottom on the ground and unzipping the top-part, no need to lay it down and open the whole flap.
Laying down the whole thing on the ground is also the best way to get dirt/mud all over the side that's against your back, and the shoulder straps (I never hike with my camera in good clothes though).

So those bags where the camera sits at the bottom of the bag, horizontally, and you can just slip the camera out without taking the whole backpack off would be a bit more useful for rapid-fire situations. But I looked at them when buying and decided against them, I didn't think they would pack as much stuff in as well.

Also, another annoyance with my Lowepro is that one I take a lens off and swap it, say from my huge 70-300L with hood and put on a niftyfifty, there's no room for my 70-300L in the pocket that the niftyfifty came out of. That's entirely my fault though, I should learn to pack in 'space' for the lens that's on the camera to swap-out...


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 26, 2011)

Canon 14-24 said:


> I have the ThinkTank Streetwalker Harddrive.
> 
> I use it store my 15.4" notebook, though in doing so I have to lift up the hinge at the top to make room for the notebook. This results in limited height in the camera equipment compartment in particular with the dslr body. I currently have the 5d2 without a grip so it fits fine, but a pro dslr body or with grip I can imagine it might bulge out at the top or hard to fit/zipper in. It's something you may have to personally try out with the bag and your notebook.
> 
> ...



+1000. I hate backpacks and researched all options for over a month before deciding on the Harddrive. I have a closet full of backpacks I just can't stand but the ThinkTank I really like a lot. Very comfortable (like you said) and stays put when I kneel or lean. The laptop pocket is super padded and balanced so well I sometimes forget I have it with me.

ThinkTank Streetwalker is not a gimmicky bag. It just works.

BTW, the zippers all have holes to slide a small lock through. Plus ThinkTank sells cable locks if you already haven't built your own


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 2, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> Can anyone recommend a backback that'll fit a 1D4 + 300mm 2.8 attached?



1D4 with 400 F2.8L attached fits into my LowePro ProTrekker 400AW, so should be no problem with the 300 2.8L...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 2, 2012)

I can only recommend the Gura Gear Kiboko 22L... it'll be the last backpack you buy, unless you get a 600 or 800.. then you'll need a Kiboko 30L

http://www.guragear.com


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 3, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I can only recommend the Gura Gear Kiboko 22L... it'll be the last backpack you buy, unless you get a 600 or 800.. then you'll need a Kiboko 30L
> 
> http://www.guragear.com



Gura gear must really pay extraordinary high amounts of money for every click leading from canonrumors to their website - Canon Guy isn't missing a single chance to advertise.


----------



## ronderick (Mar 3, 2012)

I had the same crisis when deciding my overseas trip backpack. I was torn between the new kata model and Crumpler's Karachi outpost (the one that holds the 17-inch laptop). 

I ended up getting the Karachi outpost.

While it loses to kata's model in terms of weight and comfort, there's one thing it beats it by - security. There is no 'outward zippers' to the main compartment of your backpack (the opening side of the flap is in contact your back, so you'll feel it when someone tries to dabble with the zippers - unless they knife through the bag). 

Of course, it's designed for carrying, so there's no easy access to your equipment. But again, when I'm in foreign grounds, I'd rather spend time to make sure that everything of value is back into my bag before I move on to take the shot.

PS: My Karachi outpost is made in China, not Australia.


----------



## KeithR (Mar 3, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> Can anyone recommend a backback that'll fit a 1D4 + 300mm 2.8 attached?


I use a Lowepro Flipside 400 for my gripped 7D/2x TC/Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 (and it's a comfortable, not a forced, fit), so your 1D MK IV and 300mm f/2.8 won't be a problem.

A decent amount of room left too, and yet the bag itself is compact and manageable - much smaller than the Pro Trekker 400, for example, and a damn' sight cheaper.


----------

